# Removal of Capture Time Overlay



## b_gossweiler (Sep 12, 2011)

A friend of mine took an entire large series of JPEG photos while having the time stamp overlay function active inadvertently. Does anybody know of a clever technique/software to remove this time stamp in batch?




Thanks
Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't suppose they have CS5?  The content aware fill would probably work fairly well if it's on nondescript areas of background like that.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, Victoria, that was my first thought also (PSE9 also has content aware fill). But I also was hoping for a solution that would avoid having to touch each image separately ...

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 13, 2011)

You could probably run a batch process and do a chunk at a time, but set it to leave them open so that you can tweak the ones that don't really work.  Other than that, I think this might be a painful lesson well learned.


----------



## sherriwooten28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Painful lesson indeed. That happened to me a long time ago. I was not an expert in photo editing. My only choices were to edit the images individually, which takes alot of time, or use a software to crop, in batch, the capture time overlay entirely. The latter was a very poor and painful choice so I went with the former.


----------

